# New Exclusive Title:Xenos Hunt



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

black library will release a new exclusive title: xenos hunt

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/xenos-hunters.html

Contains the short stories:

Machine Spirit – Nick Kyme
The Infinite Tableau – Anthony Reynolds
Headhunted – Steve Parker (previously published in Heroes of the Space Marines)
Rackinruin – Braden Campbell
Weaponsmith – Ben Counter
The Vorago Fastness – David Annandale
Fearful Symmetries – Rob Sanders
A Sanctuary of Wyrms – Peter Fehervari
Exhumed – Steve Parker (previously published in Victories of the Space Marines)
The Alien Hunters – Andy Chambers
It will be a great read.k:


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to this!


----------

